# Second Humming Bird Nest This Summer! (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Aug 12, 2011)

About a week ago we noticed a new Humming Bird nest in the ivy by the carport. 
I guess that is now a safe place for them to put their nests.

Here is mom on the nest. 






And just a few minutes ago, I noticed she was off the nest, so I got my kitchen step stool out and tried to see how many eggs were there.


----------



## elevan (Aug 12, 2011)

You are so lucky!  2 in one summer!!


----------



## goodhors (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey pretty neat to find!  Lucky you!  Nest can't be of any size, so easy to miss.  We have a lot of brush, 
second growth around the farm, so Hummingbird nest could be anyplace!  

I have just finally found a feeder design for hummingbirds that they will
 use.  So I am finally getting consistant visitors these days.  They liked the garden, visited the 
flowers before, but of course you had to be more observant to see them.  With the feeders I can just 
check out the kitchen windows and spot them.  They do seem a bit scheduled, so certain times are 
better for spotting.

I am having a Baltimore Oriole visiting the feeder too, so Oriole and Hummingbirds can be 
confrontational some days!  Oriole is quite pretty too, but HUGE next to the Hummingbirds.
I am going to add another feeder, to see if they can be happier that way, each having one to 
themselves.  I told husband to check the feeder, it was time for birds to visit.  He spotted the 
Oriole and said "THAT is NOT a hummer!"  I said he was right, how lucky to see both the Oriole 
and hummers the same day.  He had not seen an orange Oriole before.  Between the two kinds
of birds, we are using more sugar water so I have to keep an eye  on the feeder to refill more often.
Oriole must have a small beak to fit in the holes for a drink.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 13, 2011)

We have a few humming birds that love our cannons each year.  They are so neat to watch.  So tiny you think they are an insect.  Beautiful colors.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 2, 2011)

I like Humming Birds too.  They love our Trumpet Vines.


----------

